# New Display tank progress



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are some shots of our 33 rimless Mr Aqua high light tank setup.
I used Mr Aqua soil and flourite at the bottom to build up height (unrinsed). 
Plants are glosso, hc, dwarf hairgrass, dwarf clover, riccia on a moss plate and nl micro sword.
Currently there are only 4-5 amanos and 1-2 cherries in there to clean up.
Using eheim pro filter, co2 and Mr Aqua led light 60 par at substrate.
The setup is 2 weeks old.


















https://sphotos-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/542219_579267898778298_680368296_n.jpg














































Just did a major trim of hairgrass and cleaning. Adjusted Co2 and watching ferts (dosing EI). Will take a pic this weekend.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautimus! How much did that whole setup set you back?

And what fauna do you have in the tank aside from the Amano shrimp?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Agree, beautiful tank! 

This is 2 week old tank? Those are fast growing plants!

I'd love more info on the light used and diffusion method of the co2. 

More pictures!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

The tank is for our store use, so I have not done a write up on the retail price of the setup. 
Its a 24, 18 deep tank, so it helps to keep the cost down.
Watch my videos on the setup of these tanks online at my website for more pics and how to's.
Wife (the boss) will be stocking the tank up. So I have to see what she has in mind. The purpose of the display tanks is to let some of these fish grow up and mature and show their true colors so it helps us to sell the juveniles.
I also have a discus tank I need to post pics of.
Maybe tomorrow Ill take new pics.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is an update. Added more cherry shrimp and longfin white clouds. Tomorrow due for 50% w/c


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

So here are some updated pics before I do a w/c tomorrow and give the glosso a major haircut. Also need to swap out the co2 diffuser with clean one.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I love that combination of white clouds with the cherries. A beautiful tank.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Did a massive trimming last night. Found that I have baby cherry shrimp in there. Added 1 1/2 equillibrium in addition to the ferts to help with shrimp growth. Nerite snails added on sunday have been cleaning up the rock nicely. Will post new pics soon.


----------



## Gregory (Nov 11, 2012)

I am curious about the kind of rocks those are. Very sharp tank.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

petrified wood. I get them from a different supplier than the petrified wood commonly available to pet/fish stores. The ones from the national company that sells to all has a differently look. this looks much nicer. I have them for sale at the store.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

So after having the white clouds in, I dont think they are enjoying the CO2 much. The snails and cherries are doing great, but these minnows seem sensitive to the co2. We might switch them out and get rasboras.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Tank is settling in nicely. After massive scrub algea growth has slowed down. The hairgrass is growing a nice dark green color. I had to take out the white clouds as they were not doing well with the co2. Will look for another fish. I have a bunch of baby cherries. Water is cold enough that I will add crystals in there as they will not cross breed. Nerites are doing an awesome job ad cleaning the rock.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looked like some of the white clouds were (are ) long finned.One of my favorite freshwater fish.What a shame they aren't tolerating the tank.They are a beautiful fish.I bred them for 2 years and haven't seen any good stock of the LF in my area since(I sold hundreds!).


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Yup, they are doing better since we moved them. Cardinals, rasboras, shrimp can take a lot of co2 and grow very nicely, but others do not.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Update and pics. Have not done w/c since last week. Adding ferts every 3 or so days. Added equillibrium 4 days ago. Lots of baby shrimp. They are growing nicely, the extra calcium in equillibrium helped. Tank will get a good scrub next week. Glosso has rebounded from massive trimming. HC is spreading. Also added blyxia in center.


----------

